#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜漫畫

## 護狼_龍城悍將

剛剛在學校圖書館找書時無意
看到一本挺感動的書,
這次是要猜一下是出自哪本書

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




第一張拍不好,猜不到時再看吧

----------


## 野狼1991

這漫畫像有兩部

<難破 MG 5 >
<雙面人難破>

我忘記這段是哪一部惹(思

嗯，應該是這漫畫吧?
阿松

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

真是太可惜了,不是阿!
兩本也不是,
這是一本有點感人的漫畫阿。
再接再厲加油吧.

----------


## Owla

好像是星守犬第一集的最後面.
很感人的一部作品

----------


## 蠢狼/阿罪

星守犬+1 !!
其實後面的短篇比較讓我感動... :wuf_e_cry:

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

Owla 與蠢狼正確,
是星守犬,恭喜兩位

----------

